# The Texas Dewberry Predictor



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, our friends in Texas who predict the snow goose hatch based on the size of the Dewberry crop in Texas say that the crop looks bad which means the snow goose hatch will be bad. They swear by this method. I can't see the connection. But, they say that it has worked for the last 15 years. I hope they're wrong.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been following some of those threads as well.

I can't seem to see the correlation...maybe it's luck? But they claim it's been like clockwork for decades.

But the weather looks rough up there...

http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/l ... Undeclared


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Gentlemen,
I don't really think that there is any scienctific way to correlate the dew berry indicator. It must be like god or something. You just have to have faith.  But my faith is hoping more for a record amount of juvies. :lol:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Actually, the weather looks pretty nice around Churchill for the next few days. I think that the hatch does not occur until about the 20th of June. But, I am wondering if the snow is gone. It could be gone just north of Churchill, but not all the way to Baffin Island. Heck, we still had ice piled on the shore of Mille Lacs two weeks ago here in Minnesota. The birds are just getting up there now. So, they will be looking for nesting sites. Let's hope they find some good habitat and the hatch is good. It would be nice to see those Texans eat a little crow about their dewberries.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey now, let's not be selfish! remember the whole idea behind the spring conservation order is to keep the mass amounts of snows down to prevent the destruction of habitat. Although mass amounts is great for the hunt, preventing destruction of habitat is better, not just for other wildlife but for future populations of other waterfowl that depend on those breeding grounds that snows overpopulate. Just my :2cents:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Mr. Face,

What the hay are you talking about? Your comment does not seem to be related to anything said in the entries above it. :eyeroll: Selfish? Where did that come from?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Face, Goose hunters have known that fact for the past 8 years. Man you must think we are stupid :roll:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Perry I was making a subtle reply to Gandergrinders post about hoping for a record number of juvies!!! I wasn't trying to be too serious about it. I myself wish there were tons more because the hunt is so enjoyable and more birds means more opportunities. Hope noone else took me too seriously! :-? GB3... No I do not think any of you guys are stupid. Again just wasn't that seriuos. Maybe after all the comotion of Biomans and Cooties, fetch etc. some of you guys/gals read too much into some posts. I'm just trying to be casual about things not looking to start anything.
Later Face :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The spring season goes two ways in my opinion.

One way is the whole reason behind the season in the first place. The overpopulation of snows. I'll skip the reasons behind it for the well known destruction of the tundra. 

The other way is our interest in a better flyway for the spring. You hate to be selfish of mother nature, but we're living in the "good 'ol days" that we could be explaining when we're older.

As many juvies as there were last fall, there wasn't many that I saw this spring. Here's a pic from last fall in Sask:










My guess is we only harvested 20 juvies this spring before the last hunt. While scouting we saw very few. The point I'm making is the juvies get cleaned up pretty quick, but is another reason why the old birds are getting older.

I think there could be the need for the Conservation season for at least 2-3 more years as long as there's a fair to moderate hatch.

My :2cents:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

IMO I don't think we're going to see the end of the CO for a long time...I'd be suprised to see it ended within the next 5 years. If it is it won't be closed off due to numbers, but because of anti's. There is just no way at the rate we're going that the numbers are going to drop enough to close the CO. Besides once they close it, they're just going to increase again.

I wouldn't be suprised to see the CO last another decade. I hope it does...springs are going to suck after they do shut it down. Then we're only going to be able to hunt like 4 months out of the year which just isn't enough.


----------

